# Looking for Free online storage with FTP access.



## patkim (Feb 24, 2016)

While there are several free & paid cloud storage services available, I am looking for a basic online storage (< 100 MB space is also more than sufficient) but supporting FTP upload. So that I can easily write batch file to automate file upload. Not much concerned on security here as well.

Any inputs would be great. Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 26, 2016)

Try 000webhost. They have like 1.5GB of storage & FTP access works well with Filezilla


----------



## patkim (Feb 27, 2016)

as per my understanding normally web-hosting sites don't allow storage files. I searched but I could not find any free cloud storage supporting FTP so far.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes but 000webhost will work fine. They're not dedicated file hosts but I guess that's the best you'll get for free.


----------



## Flowerngift (Jul 4, 2016)

000webhost is good one to use.. try it


----------

